# old ruger 44 mag carbine, 1971 or so



## gator37 (Dec 14, 2009)

What does the note indicating "pre-warning" mean in reference to the above firearm.
Thanks Dave


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

Before warning labels were required on firearms.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 14, 2009)

Ruger now has a paragraph stamped into their barrels telling you to read the manual etc, older "pre warning" guns do not have that ugly billboard on the weapon.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the result of a lawsuit that Ruger lost regarding the Blackhawk pistol.

Some fool managed to shoot himself with one, and Ruger took the very reasonable position that with a design that was nearly 150 years old, there was no obligation to give a warning.  A jury disagreed.

So Ruger took it upon itself to put a "warning" on each gun to the effect that if you are stupid enough, you probably can shoot yourself with their guns.

There is no legal requirement that this warning be displayed.  A lot of people find the warning insulting to their intelligence, and an affront to the eye, and so there is a premium for guns that are "pre-warning."  Same guns, no disclaimer on the barrel.


----------



## gator37 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you all. I thought there might be a bigger problem or malfunction of this perticuler 44.


----------

